# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Köklü Bir Kültürü Yok Etmeye Yönelik Uygulamalar ve Asimilasyon

## ceydaaa

cin-bayragi.jpgÇin yönetimi, 1949 yılından itibaren Müslümanları imha ederken bir yandan da bölgeye sistemli bir biçimde Çinli göçmen yerleştirdi. Çin hükümetinin 1953 yılında başlattığı bu kampanyanın etkisi son derece düşündürücüdür. 1953 yılında bölgede % 75 Müslüman, % 6 Çinli yaşarken bu oran 1982 yılında %53 Müslüman, % 40 Çinli olarak değişti. 1990 yılında yapılan nüfus sayımında ortaya çıkan % 40 Müslüman, % 53 Çinli nüfus oranı bölgedeki etnik temizliğin boyutlarını göstermesi açısından son derece önemlidir.

Günümüzde Uygurlar, köylerde oturmaya zorlanırken Çinliler şehirlere yerleştirilmektedir. Bu sebeple bazı şehirlerde Çinli nüfus yüzdesi %80'lere çıkmaktadır. Hedef, şehirlerde Çinliler'i çoğunluk haline getirmektir. Çin Hükümeti'nin Doğu Türkistanlılar'ı Çinliler'le evlendirmek için uyguladığı yöntemler ise bu asimilasyon çalışmalarının bir parçasıdır.

Bu arada Çin yönetimi, Doğu Türkistanlı Müslümanları nükleer denemelerinde kobay olarak kullanmıştır. Bölgede ilk olarak 16 Ekim 1964 tarihinde başlatılan nükleer denemelerin olumsuz etkileri yüzünden bölge insanları ölümcül hastalıklara yakalanmış, 20 bin özürlü çocuk dünyaya gelmiştir. Nükleer denemeler nedeniyle 210 bin civarında Müslüman ölmüş, binlercesi sakat kalmış, binlercesi de kansere yakalanmıştır.

Çin 1964'den günümüze kadar Doğu Türkistan topraklarında 50'ye yakın atom ve hidrojen bombası patlatmıştır. İsveçli uzmanlar, 1984 yılında yapılan yeraltı nükleer denemesinde 150 ton gücündeki bombanın rihter ölçeğiyle 8.8 büyüklüğünde yer sarsıntısına sebebiyet verdiğini tespit etmişlerdir.

----------

